# Wie sieht eine Datenbankverbindung mit jndi aus?



## Gast2008 (9. Okt 2009)

Hallo an alle, 

ich möchte eine Datenbankverbindung unter jboss einrichten, bei dem man jndi nutzt. Eine Connect Class, die auf den Jdbc Bibliothek referenziert und darüber auf die DB zugreift ist möglich. Aber es soll mit JBoss möglich sein, dass eine XML Datei erstellt und diese auf die DB zugreifen kann. Die "mysql-ds.xml" Datei habe ich angepasst(auch der entsprechende JNDI Name) und ebenso den J-Connector in das Verzeichnist server/default gepackt. Eine entsprechendes Tutorial mit einem Beispiel, welches Werte eine Datenbank ausliest und sie ausgibt habe ich nicht gefunden, auch google.de ist in dieser Beziehung nicht hilfreich. 
Gruß
MDE


----------



## maki (9. Okt 2009)

> auch google.de ist in dieser Beziehung nicht hilfreich.


Das ist ja lustig, ich finde Beispiele mit google.dewie man auf eine JNDI DS von JBoss aus zugreift.

Was ist denn dein konrektes Problem bzw. wo hakt es denn im Code?


----------



## Gast2008 (9. Okt 2009)

Hallo maki,

ich suche mehr ein Beispiel, da ich zum ersten Mal JBoss nutze. Ich möchte diese Funktion jndi gerne nutzen sonst kann ich auch tomcat nutzen. Speziel ohne connect class.
Noch habe ich nichts geproggt, also kann noch nichts vorweisen  .
Sprche ich die Datenbank mit Notations oder sowas ähnliches an? Mein konkretes Beispiel soll so aussehen, dass ich ein Datenbank habe, die Werte auslese und sie dann auf den "Bildschirm" ausgeben möchte, als Einstieg sozusagen.

Gruß
MDE


----------



## velaluka (9. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

"Tomcat" "JBoss" naja das eine beinhaltet das Andere 
Ansonsten guckst du hier  mal nach....

Schönes WE

Ciao velaluka


----------

